# Having some concerns...



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I'm not sure if some of you are aware of Ninja's recent tummy issues but he's had very messy accidents a few weeks ago. I put him on a bland diet and gave pumpkin which seemed to be working great! Then, I found out my grandpa gave Ninja something to eat. He did not tell us what but if was something. Afterwards, his tummy was runny again but the pumpkin helped after a few days and things were going ok. 

However, I just had him groomed 2 days ago. We get back from the groomer and all of a sudden he has yellow pure watery stool. VERY CONCERNED!! Today I took him to the vet again (I took him a few weeks ago too) and he prescribed flagyl. He also told my to give him pepto 3 times a day for 5 days and he gave him a b2 shot and put some fluids in him. Very stressful day for Ninja. Poor Ninja also had a slight slight fever. My mom is CONVINCED the groomer washed him with cold water which I mentioned to the vet who said that wouldn't make this happen. However, the vet prescribed me flagyl last time and it helped somewhat but not completely. 


I was worried about an obstruction because if I remember correctly when (KODI) was sick, Karen said in her thread how her vet said an obstruction would make him wanna eat everything. Lately, Ninja's been trying to eat everything he can!! He ripped his bed apart which we had to throw away, and he tried to rip his toys apart which are now also gone. He would take a piece and come to my room and show me he had something in his mouth then run away when I tried to get him. It was like he was playing a game!! However, when I mentioned this to the vet because I was thinking of having an x-ray done he simply said if there was vomiting or loss of apetite he would be concerned about an obstruction but in his case he's not. Ninja ate good and he still played around like crazy so it was just the tummy problems.

Now I'm not sure if he was really stressed at the groomer's and this had something to do with it, which the vet said it could be or I'm not sure if my grandpa might have given him something which he has been known to do!!

I'm praying it isn't worms!! 
I have to bring in a sample as soon as possible so there going to test it. 

Ahh very nervous about all of this. I hate it when he's sick and lately I feel like he's been sick more then ever!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

don't stress. take a stool sample to the vet, that's key and that can tell the vet a million things. my poor Django had diarrhea for 3 months, was on flagyl and a bland diet the entire time. we realized what was causing the bad bacteria in his belly. thru careful note taking on a daily basis, i found out that when i would introduce the canned version of his kibble to the canned food specific for GI issues, the diarrhea would begin. there was something in the canned food that was causing the problem. lots of stool samples to the vet, but the problem was resolved. DJango also never missed a beat. played, went for walks, etc. etc. just keep an eye on your dog and if your gut tells you something, be persistent with the vet. hopefully this round of flagyl and pepto will help.
by the way, i use to give django pepto until the vet informed me a better choice was the pepto that you give to babies. and remember, flagyl slows things down so don't expect a poop for a day or two.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I am so sorry that you and Ninja are going through this. I hope the vet can get it figured out and that Ninja feels better soon.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Poor Ninja! Although he is probably feeling better than you! Try not to worry too much - these kinds of things usually work themselves out.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi Lumi,

When Kodi had the impaction,(it wasn't a total obstruction) he did NOT want to eat. It was the second time he got sick (probably because his gut hadn't fully healed when he came off his meds) that he started trying to eat everything. The vet said this was common in nauseated dogs. At that time there was NO sign of obstruction... everything was moving through normally. So, it's a sign that he didn't feel well, poor guy, but it's NOT a sign of obstruction.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Sorry Ninja is not feeling well. I know it's scary when they are sick and they can't exactly tell us what's wrong ......


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks for everyone's kinds and thoughtful comments. Quick question, When I gave the pepto he seemed to get very sleepy very fast. Is this normal? 

-Thanks Karen for clearing that up. I thought it was an obstruction sign which had me going insane!! 

-Littlebuddy- I remember the trouble you were having. Thanks for the warning how flagyl slows things down. When he was on it the 1st time, he didn't go for the first 2 days and I thought he was getting worse. I need to get a sample in as soon as he goes.

I mentioned to my trainer that we cannot attend the obedience class tomorrow and she was concerned about Ninja so when I told her what happened she said dogs may pick up parasites while at the groomer if crates aren't cleaned correctly after soiled or they are exposed while in a potty area. 

My groomer however owns her own business and she never puts Ninja in the crate because he's already scared when he gets there and she doesn't want to scare him anymore. So he usually walks around the office till I pick him up. She also only handles 1 dog at a time by appointment only since it is only her working. She was recommended to me by a friend of a friend who has gone to her for years and my friend's dog has never gotten sick at her place. However I did find it interesting what she said.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry your baby is not feeling well! I have nothing new to add to the conversation, except to say that I agree with the comments above - from what I understand, there are a lot of bugs that can affect a dog's tummy, so I agree that bringing in a stool sample would be the first thing to do. And microbes live everywhere - even the most protected dog can catch a bug, the same way we can even if we always wash our hands before we eat, sterilize our counters, etc. It happens. So I wouldn't worry that you, or your groomer, are not taking care of Ninja properly - in fact, it sounds like you are doing everything right - but dogs can still pick up microbes. There are, of course, other reasons why his tummy might not be feeling right, but I would eliminate the most probable issue first.

Hope he feels better soon!!! Poor guy


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

So sorry your puppy isn't feeling well. When my dogs have had this type of thing, obviously we got a stool sample. I have found that giving them boiled chicken with some white rice for a few days is the best thing to settle things down. I hope that helps.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

yes, ditto on the boiled chicken and rice django hadn't pooped in 4 days once when on flagyl, however, he had 6 bouts of diarrhea before we started the flagl, probably not much in his belly. 

i know my groomer who comes to the house sprays her grooming tools with a antibacterial disinfectant after each grooming. you might want to ask her how she cleans her brushes, etc.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am so sorry to read about little Ninja's further troubles. I know you must be going mad with worry, this is normal. I agree with what the others have said. Stool samples can tell so many things.

I am sure your grandpa would not give Ninja something if he thought it would make him sick. I you are worried you might try spreading the word around the house that Ninja is not allowed any household treats because he has a sensitive stomach and the vet/doctor says it must be this way and be sure to mention that is also expensive going to the vet and how worried you are. Also, you might put dog treats in a special place that Grandpa and other members can access. If your Grandpa is the type you might give him his own stash of Ninja treats. I use to have this problem in India there were so many family members, and some of the food just is not good for the dog. What worked for me was getting everyone involved in the solution, it worked and gave me piece of mind. Hope Ninja gets better soon.


----------

